# Snow vs chi's 🐶



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

I live in the Midwest (Minnesota) and if you are familiar with the Midwestern weather you might know that it gets very cold and sometimes just being outside for 10minutes can be dangerous with no right clothing attire.

With that being said princess's first winter begins (princess previous owner before my ex brother in law owned it ,who worked from 6am-10/11pm) And from my understanding they did not take her out as much neither did my ex brother in law that's why she had a bit of behavioral problems like she used to bark at every little noise or the noise of people talking since I live in a apt she was not use to the noises or people.Every time I take her out to walk she goes wild and happy lol but also barked at other dogs,people ,noise etc she is getting better since that. 

But it seems as if she hadn't seen snow because princess looked at it for quiet long and appeared really cold (just like any dog that really has no fur ) that seemed normal excerpt her not getting use to the snow yet . 

What is your advice on snow and chis since they small and do not have a lot of fur...what is the appropriate attire you would suggest ? & also because she has no previous history of being outside with the snow,is there any advice in introducing her to the cold outdoors? I also see that some decide to put booties on chis should I follow on that trend? Thank you,in advance from princess and I 

View attachment 8389



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi is potty trained to go outside, but she hates the cold & snow & rain. She knows that when mommy says it's time to go out, she has to, but her attitude is; If I have to go outside in the cold, so does mommy. I wrap a blanket around me & go out with her & she goes then we run back inside. She's good about going. I don't dress her up. I live in TN & it gets cold here, but doesn't stay cold long. If I lived up North, I probably would put a sweater or T-shirt on her. Most dogs won't keep booties on & to me, it would just be a hassle.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> My chi is potty trained to go outside, but she hates the cold & snow & rain. She knows that when mommy says it's time to go out, she has to, but her attitude is; If I have to go outside in the cold, so does mommy. I wrap a blanket around me & go out with her & she goes then we run back inside. She's good about going. I don't dress her up. I live in TN & it gets cold here, but doesn't stay cold long. If I lived up North, I probably would put a sweater or T-shirt on her. Most dogs won't keep booties on & to me, it would just be a hassle.


That's exactly what princess does she goes to do her things and runs like crazy back inside ha,I could picture yours doing that. Yes it's about 30 degrees right now and goes down in the middle of the night which is a problem because she usually poops during the midnight I wish I could change her eating schedule because I have to get up at 11pm which its irritating but I have a night class,and results in her eating late waiting for me then eats so I have to get up in a 22 degree weather with snow at night and putting clothes on her is already hassle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

My two love the Snow! The first thing my boy does is roll all over in it. Kai just loves running around like she just had a bath. They don't mind the rain either.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

SkyAtBlue said:


> My two love the Snow! The first thing my boy does is roll all over in it. Kai just loves running around like she just had a bath. They don't mind the rain either.


Aww I bet they look adorable rolling over haha lucky,my princess hates snow and rain so we are always fast wherever we are goin on rainy snowy days


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I am more afraid of the bitter cold, it get so cold here I'm affraid mine will freeze solid in a couple minutes of being outside. Whem we go out I put jackets on them. I know another member on here LS uses vasoline and baby powder on their little paws. I woul like to know more about that. 
Usually if it hurts to breath outside, we don't go out, we have potty pads in a designated area for them to go on.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah!! for washable pee pads. No going out in frigid/snowy/rain/sleet!!!! I decided when I got my first small dog, that she would be pee pad trained. Never looked back, and never changed my mind. All of my dogs since have been inside/outside trained. Never got 'confused' as some posters seems to think of this training. JMO


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cody hates the snow and rain.. We have cold winters here in WA state. 
He is inside/outside trained but he prefers to go outside. I put him in sweaters and coats but when I'm traveling with him and he has to go outside I wrap him in blankets and carry him. I also use paw wax on his feet.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would just gradually increase her time outside. A waterproof jacket or a nice warm sweater is definitely a must, but paw protection is just as important. If you can find booties that fit and she'll walk in them, I would use them. In my experience, it's the feet that get hit the hardest by the cold. I haven't been able to find boots that fit yet (I actually just returned a pair today) and last winter we were only outside for about 5 minutes, and Odie actually fell onto her side in the snow because she didn't want her paws touching the ground anymore. Poor thing! Now if it's really cold, we either don't go outside or really limit the time spent outside. On warmer days, once we get walking and warmed up she seems to be fine.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

LBChi said:


> I am more afraid of the bitter cold, it get so cold here I'm affraid mine will freeze solid in a couple minutes of being outside. Whem we go out I put jackets on them. I know another member on here LS uses vasoline and baby powder on their little paws. I woul like to know more about that.
> Usually if it hurts to breath outside, we don't go out, we have potty pads in a designated area for them to go on.


Oh that's a good idea baby powder is that after or before going outside? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Yeah!! for washable pee pads. No going out in frigid/snowy/rain/sleet!!!! I decided when I got my first small dog, that she would be pee pad trained. Never looked back, and never changed my mind. All of my dogs since have been inside/outside trained. Never got 'confused' as some posters seems to think of this training. JMO


I'm thinking of pee pad training deal but yeah I'm scared she might get confused like having to go outside and later be inside? How does that work if I may ask? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

APBTgirl252 said:


> Cody hates the snow and rain.. We have cold winters here in WA state.
> He is inside/outside trained but he prefers to go outside. I put him in sweaters and coats but when I'm traveling with him and he has to go outside I wrap him in blankets and carry him. I also use paw wax on his feet.


Aww everyone seems like snow chis haha mines hates it,where did you get paw wax from? Minnesota is really cold so I'm trying to keep her warm


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

Ahh poor lil one  yeah mines almost slipped but thankfully didn't , yes finding booties for chis are hard! Because their feet are tiny :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

LBChi said:


> I am more afraid of the bitter cold, it get so cold here I'm affraid mine will freeze solid in a couple minutes of being outside. Whem we go out I put jackets on them. I know another member on here LS uses vasoline and baby powder on their little paws. I woul like to know more about that.
> *Usually if it hurts to breath outside*, we don't go out, we have potty pads in a designated area for them to go on.


Ye gads, that is something I simply cannot even begin to imagine - how does anything exist in such conditions, it's just beyond me!!!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Ye gads, that is something I simply cannot even begin to imagine - how does anything exist in such conditions, it's just beyond me!!!


Ha ha lol I know.... Right? Yet we still live up here in the frigid north. What I would give to be abile to move someplace warm! 
When the temp gets so cold that your nose and lungs acually feel like they are freezing its probably around -20 to -30 below zero F and that is not factoring wind chill it can get to 50-60 below. I don't want to let my little ones out , they would literally freeze solid in no time at all!
How anything exists? I don't know, but I have been for 44 Years. Lol! We dress in layers and cover up ant bare skin, hands, face, head. Etc... And don't go out!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yessica, number one thing is to invest in a waterproof and windproof coat,
one that will fit well, not too tight, not too loose, preferably with fleece or
faux fur lining. As for paws, you can buy booties, but not all dogs tolerate
them and often times you end up losing a bootie here and there during walks,
finding ones that will stay on can be a challenge. I use a mixture of baby powder and
vaseline, you simply mix the two until you get a nice thick consistency and rub
them on all paw pads before each walk. Once you come home simply wipe off
the residue, or wash the paws if you like. With a good coat and protection on
the paws there is no reason for your Chi to not walk, so do not give into fits or
tantrums, stay positive, encourage her, make the experience enjoyable, if she
does not want to walk you can use treats to entice her, if she is chilly you can
pick up the pace and walk quickly or run, most importantly keep up the walks, do
short by frequent walks if you like, but don't stop walking, it's so good for both
you and your pup. I am from Russia, now live in Canada and all of my dogs, no
matter the size always walk all year long, be it rain, snow, wind or hail, when
you are well equipped there are no excuses to miss out.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Ye gads, that is something I simply cannot even begin to imagine - how does anything exist in such conditions, it's just beyond me!!!


Some not only exist but thrive! I LOVE a good Canadian winter. I'm fascinated
with the beauty it brings. And even in -30 Celsius, if you are properly dressed,
with layering, you will be just fine. It's important to know how to properly layer
in order to stay warm and protected. To me, there is nothing like shoveling snow
for an hour than coming inside and having a cup of hot chocolate, or going for
a walk through the hills of snow in a forest and then sitting by a fire...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Some not only exist but thrive! I LOVE a good Canadian winter. I'm fascinated
> with the beauty it brings. And even in -30 Celsius, if you are properly dressed,
> with layering, you will be just fine. It's important to know how to properly layer
> in order to stay warm and protected. To me, there is nothing like shoveling snow
> ...


There is no such thing as proper layering! 

I swear I look like the Michelin man going to winter football games here in VA. I have hot hands stuffed in places you would never think and at the tailgates I bounce heater to heater. My southern blood has never adapted to the cold. LOL When it snows I like to see it and play in it but I swear I can surf or drive in a hurricane but when I try to walk in the snow I just fall face first! My husband even takes my car keys as I can not drive in it no matter what! LOL I have no idea how you deal with it in Canada


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> There is no such thing as proper layering!
> 
> I swear I look like the Michelin man going to winter football games here in VA. I have hot hands stuffed in places you would never think and at the tailgates I bounce heater to heater. My southern blood has never adapted to the cold. LOL When it snows I like to see it and play in it but I swear I can surf or drive in a hurricane but when I try to walk in the snow I just fall face first! My husband even takes my car keys as I can not drive in it no matter what! LOL I have no idea how you deal with it in Canada


I agree with you and I AM Canadian and was born here! I really do love winter and I don't think that I could live somewhere that had nice weather year round, but my body is just not adapted to the really cold. I had a job that required me to go outside quite often so I would wear full snowboarding layered clothes and outerwear and still if the temperature was really cold, parts of my body would go numb every time. Love snow and cold temperatures to a certain point, but not a fan of having my skin sting when I come indoors! I know a few people who have had animals whose ear tips fell off after only being exposed for not very long at all. Poor things. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You girls need to come spend a winter with me, I'll change your mind, we'll have fun. 

I admit though, I've been taught to deal with cold since a young age. I mean in
the Russian country we used to bathe outside with freezing well water, just pour
it down on yourself from a bucket! But the walk from the well carrying buckets
of water kept me warm, lol. Also in winter we would bathe in the oh so ghetto
Russian sauna, and then once we come out all nice and hot we'd either jump
into the pond or roll in the snow, naked! Haha! So yes well layered I feel great. 
But seriously my hubby is a bushcrafter and is hardcore into nature, he taught
me how to properly layer, and it makes a huge difference. It's not about bulk,
it's about the fabrics you use.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

For the dogs, get them running, get their blood pumping and you won't need to
worry about frost bite. Of course the super tiny guys don't need to stay out
long, so short but frequent walks will do. The thing that pisses me off about
winter is not the cold, but the darn salt they put down, THAT is your dog's
worse enemy, that is the reason I put protection on their paws. Because that
nasty stuff literally eats through their poor paw pads.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> You girls need to come spend a winter with me, I'll change your mind, we'll have fun.
> 
> I admit though, I've been taught to deal with cold since a young age. I mean in
> the Russian country we used to bathe outside with freezing well water, just pour
> ...


I love you to death but you are nuts! LOL I am with KrystalLeigh on cold! For me if it is below 75 I am cold!


----------



## Skyysmom (Nov 14, 2012)

My lil girl is a baby about the rain..... she hasn't yet been with me thru a snow, so we'll see what this winter holds! She bundles up to go outside.... at most I have concerns about her paws this winter. 

She's pad trained, so when it's pouring too hard or too cold she can use the pads. She prefers the outdoors for doing her business though and asks to go outside when I'm home. I work 8-9 hrs a day and she is faithful about using her pads when she is alone.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> I love you to death but you are nuts! LOL I am with KrystalLeigh on cold! For me if it is below 75 I am cold!


75 fahrenheit equals what 23 celsius?! Woman, that is practically summer! 
And you say I'm nuts! LOL ...ok ok I'm nuts that's true, but nuts are good for you.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Yessica, number one thing is to invest in a waterproof and windproof coat,
> one that will fit well, not too tight, not too loose, preferably with fleece or
> faux fur lining. As for paws, you can buy booties, but not all dogs tolerate
> them and often times you end up losing a bootie here and there during walks,
> ...


Ok thank you (sorry for late reply ) but I will try the powder and Vaseline thank you! And wow you're a champ for surviving the cold hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Bahaha, you are very welcome.


----------

